# Best glass sealant/ rain repellant for the money?!



## WR1 Rich (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi all could people advise on the best glass sealant/rain repellant for the money? Looking at nanolex premium but £25 seems a bit steep to me.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nanolex urban glass kit is what i have used & will only use.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Nanolex Ultra for me. Purely because i do a lot of Motorway driving and the longevity of it. It's been on since October and water still hates the windscreen


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think you will find most of the top ones are between £20-£30. I use Dodos Supernatrual glass sealant which I paid £20.00 from dodo themselfs at a show. I must say its well worth the money.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Any nanolex product will do the job. £25 bottle will last you years on a few cars


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Aquapel


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

G1/G3 for me :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gtechniq G1/G5 for the win, Carlack twins for the cheaper alternative.


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

Rain-X £3 @ Asda


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Gtechniq G1 is the daddy but for a realistic and a decent amount Autobrites Repel is damm good stuff too


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

For the money turtle wax clearvue rain repellant £4.99 for 300ml lasts about 3 months.


----------



## WR1 Rich (Apr 7, 2012)

Splitting opinions then....


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

now i know this sounds daft but i swear buy halfords own rain repellant ive used if for a couple of years now and only had to apply it twice


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I too am interested in this and also which is the quickest curing>


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Maxolen #95 Perfect Pearl.
It's awesome on glass, starts to sheet at around 35mph. 

It's actually multi purpose as it can be used on paint, wheels and glass.

I've got a video if anyone wants it uploaded?


----------



## Jammytoad (Feb 27, 2011)

Will these sort of products prevent windscreen misting up?

My Ibiza seems to want me dead as as soon as I've been in at 30sec windscreen is blanketed out and can't see s**t


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I bought the Dodo Juice - Supernatural Glass Sealant Kit would not buy it again or recommend it


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Permaclear it never gets a mention but its awesome lasts for months and months proven on my car with just a few squirts u can try the clean and coat which has lasted me years on one bottle or the original which has a stated durability of over a year. I've had it on all of my windows at home since august and it's still going strong


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I can recommend the Carlack twins, water is rolling is off from 25mph on my motor. I did try Halfords own brand, and it was rubbish in comparison. However I've never tried any of the other big names that have been mentioned.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll say carlack too. Mine got treated in november and its only just starting to fail on me now. So 6 months over the winter with wiper usage too. 

The other upside is a bottle will last you years. At a guess you use no more than 10ml per application


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I use Wolfs Glass Gaurd and think it's excellent. Of course this is my own opinion.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

aquapel


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wolfs..


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

STEALTH K3 said:


> I bought the Dodo Juice - Supernatural Glass Sealant Kit would not buy it again or recommend it


Really ??????
I use it and find it fantastic, applied in seconds, with fantastic results. Water beads off at 40mph. What more do you want?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> I too am interested in this and also which is the quickest curing>


The dodo Supernatrual sealant cures in a few seconds!
Only one I have used so not sure about anything else. Although after application it needs to stay dry for 2 hours.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetec-al said:


> I use Wolfs Glass Gaurd and think it's excellent. Of course this is my own opinion.


To be honest I have wolfs on at the moment and it has lasted well over 6months through the winter with wiper and screenwash use but is failing now. I just find having to keep it dry for 24 hours in this weather impossible


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

underwhelmed with G3 myself,rain doesnt bead off the glass at 30mph thats for sure.at 35mph it does work though.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think that the shape and angle Of the screen has a big factor to the speed needed for the water to bead off. 

I had a Subaru with a large bonnet scoop which created a massive deflection of air onto the screen and blew the rain off at about 55-60 mph with no sealant at all.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

silverback said:


> underwhelmed with G3 myself,rain doesnt bead off the glass at 30mph thats for sure.at 35mph it does work though.


I'd agree, 35 to 40 mph to really push the beading up and off the screen.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Nanolex Ultra glass


----------



## Rydal (Apr 10, 2007)

Does anyone recommend Swissvax crystal?


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

+1 for the carlack twins very good. Lasts for ages.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Another one for Gtechniq G1/G2/G4


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Gtechniq G1 :thumb: 
Still haven't found anything to bead well at 30mph though.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I find I still need to use my wipers with G1, especially if its only light rain/mist. 

I can see its working, but the beads just don't want to roll!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Aucky said:


> I find I still need to use my wipers with G1, especially if its only light rain/mist.
> 
> I can see its working, but the beads just don't want to roll!


It all depends on the angle of your windscreen and your speed.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

It does have a fairly steep rake on it tbf. (Clio)


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

only used G1 but it's doing the job.
put it on my mates screen and he does loads of miles and he raves about it.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been using Autoglyms Glass Guard for years, and IMO it's amazing!


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Just bought Aquapel off the dreaded _bay for £4.95 have used it on customers cars and liked it. This will be the first time on my personal vehicle!!!!!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

GTechniq G1 for the windscreen and GTechniq G5 (formerly G3) for the windows, best there is.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't laugh but Rain-Away from most pound shops is fantastic.

Mine has been on now since about January and is still pushing water off of the screen at 30-35mph. Ok so it might not have the longevity of some of the others but come on....it's a quid. I have around 5 bottles of the stuff and i'm still on the 1st bottle a year after buying it. All I do is top it up when it starts to wear off. I'd say its due a top up about now which isn't bad and topping it up takes all of 5 minutes.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

To be honest, as you can see from the replies, what is best is entirely subjective.

Angle of the windscreen plays a big part in how well the rain is repelled especially at low speeds. How much the wipers are used and harshness of any screen wash etc will also impact on the longevity 

Any of the top brands - Nanolex, GTechniq, Aquapel, Carlack etc will give you excellent and similar performance. 

The differences will just be price & longevity.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

G1 is the best i've used personally


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

AB Repel, 30mph and rain does shift of the screen, however
like most things there is a trade off, and that is the longevity which i reckon is about 3 months before it needs to be reapplied.
It also has a problem with the spray nozzle which seem to block after one use.
If you read this Mark, have a look at some of those nozzles..
I reckon rain repellants have different buyers, personally i need low speed water shifting as most of my travel is on 40mph limits to work.
Others may need longevity and slightly higher water shift speed as they may travel higher speed roads, so horses for courses..

Kev


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jammytoad said:


> Will these sort of products prevent windscreen misting up?
> 
> My Ibiza seems to want me dead as as soon as I've been in at 30sec windscreen is blanketed out and can't see s**t


id be changing pollen filter first up.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Personally would go for G1 after trying rainx and carlack...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Unlike other posters I have been distinctly unimpressed with G1.

My thoughts are G3 on the side windows and Duxback (£5 on ebay) on the windscreen:thumb:


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Duxback. Ebay £5.00 v good


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Carlack for me too


----------



## cloughy (Feb 12, 2012)

derbigofast said:


> now i know this sounds daft but i swear buy halfords own rain repellant ive used if for a couple of years now and only had to apply it twice


Plus 1, I don't normally touch halfords stuff but been using their rain repellent for years now as it's that good


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Have had G1 on the car for over 18 months and it's showing no sign of dropping off. Good clean with IPA now and then and it's good as new again


----------



## Paul.B (Mar 2, 2012)

What's the longevity of Duxback like guys?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Paul.B said:


> What's the longevity of Duxback like guys?


I applied it to a test car @work back in September - through the winter and 8 months on and it's still doing it's thing like it was applied yesterday.
I'm pretty sure that particular car has covered around 11,000miles in that time to give you an idea of distance covered which is a factor most people don't consider.:thumb:


----------



## Paul.B (Mar 2, 2012)

Chris_Z4 said:


> I applied it to a test car @work back in September - through the winter and 8 months on and it's still doing it's thing like it was applied yesterday.
> I'm pretty sure that particular car has covered around 11,000miles in that time to give you an idea of distance covered which is a factor most people don't consider.:thumb:


Thanks mate. Thats pretty impressive seeing as it can be had for a fiver.


----------

